# i need a good digitizer



## RPMInkz (Nov 12, 2007)

i'm new to embroidery & i'm shopping around for a few good digitizers. i have a couple i'm currently using but i'm not totally satisfied with the outcome. if some could please post or email some good digitizers to try out i'd really appreciate it.

TIA


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are some recommendations in this thread: 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/t96610.html?highlight=Digitizer

More can be found by searching for digitizer here in the referrals section of the forum


----------



## MX1CAN (Jul 24, 2009)

Try out ArtWorkSource.Com, Inc | Home

They're an award winning company and they do superb work. Their standard turnaround time is 24 hrs.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

best way to identify a good digitiser is to get a list of all possible digitisers that could qualify. prepare a template order and send the same design to all the digitisers. make a note on how long they take to get it back to you although note that since its a trial order many will turnaround quick to impress you. Get rates from all and then compare the samples and rates and decide who you wish to go with. That way if one lets you down, you know which is the 2nd best to fall back on. Hope this helps.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Try Ed Carye at [email protected]

Ed has been doing this since before the advent of computers and has a great understanding of the process. He was featured in Impressions magazine a number of years ago in an article on the top digitizers in the US. He is not the cheapest, there are a lot of digitizers that advertise just that. Cheap. Cheap price, cheap work. Ed is reasonable and does great work.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

$15 Flat Rate Digitizing

great company to work with.. fast reliable $15 flat rate logo


----------



## cryman (Mar 19, 2007)

i do digitizing for free the first 4 are free then after very cheap rate


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

cryman said:


> i do digitizing for free the first 4 are free then after very cheap rate


where are u based?
and whats your VERY cheap rate???


----------



## clouseau (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Ray

I sent you a private message.

Roland


----------

